# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Broken Rib Sweater and Striped Pants, Hat, Purse



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Patterns - Part of Handout #4
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2012


BROKEN RIB SWEATER 

This sweater is worked from the bottom up, sleeveless, front-opening with big collar. ( The fancy stitch pattern is simply K2, P2, but with an uneven number of stitches on the needle, it works up "fancy" and does not look like the standard K2,P2 ribbing.)

If you knit this sweater with the Striped Pants Pattern, use one of the colors used in the pants, ie, lavender sweater with yellow/lavender striped pants, pink sweater with orange/pink striped pants, lime green sweater with light blue/lime green pants, chocolate sweater with beige/chocolate striped pants.

#8 US straight or circular needles
Sport weight, baby yarn, or any #3 or #4 weight yarn
Stitch holder or large safety pin 

Cast on 65 stitches - you need an odd number of stitches for this pattern.

NOTE: For a neater edge, as you work across ONLY Row 1, knit in the back of each knit stitch, purl in the regular manner.

Row 1: K2, P2 across row, end K1.
Repeat this pattern EVERY ROW for 26 rows, until you reach the underarm area.
Next Row: Continue in pattern for 17 stitches. TURN, work same pattern back across 
the 17 stitches for 15 rows - to shoulder area.
Next Row: BIND OFF 6 stitches (at outside shoulder area). 11 stitches remaining on needle. Put these 11 stitches on a stitch holder.

Attach yarn - to maintain pattern: K1, P2, K2 across row, end P2 - for 31 stitches. Work in pattern stitch - ALWAYS BEGIN WITH K1, P2, K2 - for 15 rows.
Next Row: BIND OFF 6 at beginning of row, continue pattern across row.
Next Row: BIND OFF 6 at beginning of row, continue pattern across row.
Put these 19 stitches on the same stitch holder with the other stitches, matching shoulder edges.

Attach yarn at armhole edge - to maintain pattern: K2, P2, end K1 for 14 rows.
Row 15: At armhole edge - BIND OFF 6 stitches. Put the remaining 11 stitches on the stitch holder with all the other stitches - matching armhole and shoulder edges.
Using #6 needle, slip all stitches from stitch holder to needle = 41 stitches on needle.
Attach yarn on right side: 11 stitches, plus 19 stitches, plus 11 stitches = 41 stitches.

Collar:

Keeping pattern continuity: K2, P2, ending K1. Pull stitches tightly where they join at the shoulders. Keep stitches tightly bunched together on the needle while working the next few rows. Continue collar for 20 rows. BIND OFF in pattern, leaving a long strand 

to sew shoulder seams. Sew front of sweater - from the bottom up - leave opening 1 to 1-½ inches for head and body to fit through when dressing the doll.
STRIPED PANTS, HAT, PURSE

#6 US straight or circular needles - one marker
Color A, Color B: Suggest: Lavender and Yellow, pink and orange, lime green and blue, beige and chocolate brown, red and white, lavender and purple, black and white.

NOTE: Make Broken Rib Sweater to match one of the stripes in the pants

To knit stripes: K1 row, P1 row in Color A, drop A. Pick up Color B, K1 row, P1 Row. Drop B. Pick up the Color A strand and work the next color stripe. The two strands of colors will follow along the edge as you knit the stripes

With Color A, cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 6 rows. Drop Color A. 
Attach Color B, knit across row. Purl one row. Drop Color B.
Pick up A, increase in FIRST and LAST stitches. Purl one row. 
Continue in this stripe pattern, increasing in the first and last stitches and purling back 
across the row until you have 60 stitches on the needle, ending with a knit row.
Next Row: (Wrong side) Purl 30, PLACE CENTER MARKER, Purl 30.
Next Row: With Color B, increase in first stitch, knit across and INCREASE BEFORE and AFTER MARKER, knit across, increase in last stitch. (4 stitches increased). = 64 sts
Continue with stripes, and at the same time, increase in the FIRST and LAST stitches, and - increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker, until you have 80 stitches on the needle.

Divide for Pant Legs:

Continue to work stripes in established pattern:

Knit 40, remove marker, TURN and purl back on these 40 stitches with no increases, for 30 rows. Knit 4 rows in garter stitch in one color - no stripes. Bind off in knit. Leave a long strand to sew the pant leg seam.

Next Row: (Right Side) attach yarn and knit across next 40 stitches. - continue with stripes - for 30 rows. Knit 4 rows in garter stitch in one color - no stripes. Bind off in knit. Leave a long strand to sew the pant leg seam and up the back to the waist.

STRIPED HAT 

Use same colors as the striped pants. 
With Color A - (not the same color used for the Broken Rib Sweater which is in Color B)
#6 needles, cast on 81 stitches. Knit 10 rows.
Next Row: K1, K2 tog across row = 54 stitches.
Knit 1 row, purl 1 row. Drop Color A. 
Pick up B, begin stripes on hat : Knit 1 row, purl 1 row. Drop B, Pick up A, work 1 row 
knit and 1 row purl. Continue with stripes: Next Row: K4, K2 tog across row. 
NOTE: Dont worry if the decreases dont end up even, just knit or purl the leftovers.)
Purl 3, Purl 2 tog across row. K2, K2 tog across row, P1, P2 tog across row, K2 tog across row. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand to sew hat seam. DO NOT BIND OFF.
Thread yarn from this strand on a darning needle and run the needle through the stitches on the knitting needle, pulling the stitches up TIGHTLY. Knot securely 3-4 times, and sew back seam.

STRIPED PURSE

Use Colors A and B, same as the colors used in the striped pants and hat.
#6 needles and with Color B (same as the Broken Rib Sweater), cast on 30 stitches.
Work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 6 rows. Drop Color B. Pick up Color A.
Color A: stock. stitch for 6 rows.
Color B: Knit 2 rows
Color A: Knit 2 rows
Color B: Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Fold purse in half. Sew side and bottom seams, and weave thread up the side to the open top of the purse. With this same long strand of yarn and crochet hook, make a chain of 50-55 stitches for purse strap. Cut yarn, knot the end of the yarn, and attach this end to the opposite side of the purse. Weave in ends on reverse side.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Love it, thank you very much


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Elaine...how much yardage did you need for the top? I have odds and ends but can't seem to figure out how much I need. 100 yds enough? Thanks.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning ohh my goodness how precious this is great thanks for the pattern looks like its my weekend outfit  thank you for all you do &#9829; 

Happy Knitting..


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks Ladyfingers. Your patterns are wonderful, and easy to follow. I use the broken rib for preemie hats, and they are very stretchy. Anxious to try the sweater. It is probably very easy to get on the doll.


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

love the outfit, will have to try


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really cute


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Your patterns just get better and better ! Love this one ...want to go and knit now !!!!!! Thank you for shareing once again


----------



## Andree (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks again for a lovely outfit. I will be making it very soon,. Thank again your very awesome.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Another adorable outfit Elaine - thank you!


----------



## olsonlinda1 (Sep 24, 2011)

You just made my day! Thanks!


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Ladyfingers!!


----------



## truckybear (Sep 11, 2012)

thank you so much I have 8 granddaughters so I am looking for doll outfits all the time thank you
Linda


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, love this pattern. You are so generous tokeep sharing with us.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

You've done it again, Ladyfingers! I love it!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a kind person you are to keep sharing your patterns and pictures with us. Like the colours you used as well.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

The outfit is adorable!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for another great AG pattern. I have 1 granddaughter who loves and always asks for these pattern.
You are greatly appreciated!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Kudos!!! I love it.....clickety-click!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful, as always. Again, thank you for your generosity. You have made many little girls very happy.


----------



## nomi44 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Elaine 
How are you. Live this pattern is the whole outfit one piece or r the pants separate
Thanks naomi



Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitting Patterns - Part of Handout #4
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> April, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the wonderful pattern!


----------



## grammyX3 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for the great pattern! I recently started knitting American Girl doll outfits for my two granddaughters. One of them would a like bride dress. Do you have any that you would be willing to share? I love your patterns! Thanks again, GrammyX3


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

What a timely posting. I just found out today that my grand-daughters are getting American Girl dolls for Christmas. I better get busy, or should I say "busier" knitting! Thanks so much, Ladyfingers!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I wish I knew how to make the titles bold and larger than the rest of the print. The sweater and striped pants are TWO SEPARATE patterns. If you look at the pattern you will see in caps "Broken Rib Sweater", and further down the page, "Striped Pants", "Striped Hat", and "Striped Purse" - all separate patterns.

You can knit the sweater and dress the doll in regularly sewn jeans. You don't have to make the striped pants - although it is really fun to knit with two colors.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

More or less how may yards did you need for the sweater?


Ladyfingers said:


> I wish I knew how to make the titles bold and larger than the rest of the print. The sweater and striped pants are TWO SEPARATE patterns. If you look at the pattern you will see in caps "Broken Rib Sweater", and further down the page, "Striped Pants", "Striped Hat", and "Striped Purse" - all separate patterns.
> 
> You can knit the sweater and dress the doll in regularly sewn jeans. You don't have to make the striped pants - although it is really fun to knit with two colors.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

here you go


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks again Elaine. My granddaughter and I love your patterns. She will really be excited to see this one. Maybe for Christmas.


----------



## Miminancy (May 18, 2012)

I don't think anyone thanks you enough for turning Elaine's doll patterns into PDF files....I for one really appreciate it!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Mimi, appreciate it.

Rhyanna


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I do as well.


Daeanarah said:


> Thanks Mimi, appreciate it.
> 
> Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

How many yards of yarn does it take to make the sweater?

Gosh, I don't really know. I bought a 2oz. ball of lavender yarn, used it for the sweater, the stripes in the pants, hat and purse, and still had yarn left over. I'll probably make a pair of Mary Jane shoes with it.

When I buy yarn for doll clothes, if I want a 2 oz ball of yarn I usually buy two balls, just to be sure, and always have leftover yarn. I like the 3 oz balls of yarn because I know that even a full skirt, with an attached pair of panties, hat, purse and shoes will still leave me with leftover yarn.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


Ladyfingers said:


> How many yards of yarn does it take to make the sweater?
> 
> Gosh, I don't really know. I bought a 2oz. ball of lavender yarn, used it for the sweater, the stripes in the pants, hat and purse, and still had yarn left over. I'll probably make a pair of Mary Jane shoes with it.
> 
> When I buy yarn for doll clothes, if I want a 2 oz ball of yarn I usually buy two balls, just to be sure, and always have leftover yarn. I like the 3 oz balls of yarn because I know that even a full skirt, with an attached pair of panties, hat, purse and shoes will still leave me with leftover yarn.


----------



## mwilkin10 (Sep 21, 2012)

I was just thinking how great it would be to make my GD an AG outfit. Thanks so much this fills the bill.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

And a thankyou from me, elaine_1


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

And a big thank you to Mimi from me also! Makes it so easy to download and print out.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Whoops! Actually should have read "thank you to Daeanarah" for putting it into pdf form. See above.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! I just love your patterns!!!


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Love your patterns...can't wait to try this one!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice of you


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, Elaine. Cute outfit, as usual. I wish I had even half of your talent for designing doll clothes.


----------



## Chloe34 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you so much Lady Finger for this pattern


----------

